# GTA: San Andreas Graphics Problem!! :(



## andyobmonkey

*GTA: San Andreas Graphics Problem!!*

can some one help me!?

i bought Gta san andreas the other day and after installing it all i ran it at 1074 x 768 with medium graphic setting and anti-aliasing off and it was slow and jerky! i then had to run it at 640 x 480 and put the detail level right down to low! i've had both gta3 and vice city on pc and they have both run perfectly at high resolutions and graphic settings

whats wrong? pc specs are below


----------



## randruff

updated VC drivers? could possibly be you need more RAM, although, 512 is not necessarily a small amount.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

i must say that through my own experience that this is one hell of a buggy game... sound problems, graphical glitches, OG loc beach mission crash to desktop... very frustrating.
i can only suggest that you get the latest drivers for all your hardware that is important to the game.... im holding out for a patch being ready for when my broken hand has healed lol


----------



## atomic

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> i must say that through my own experience that this is one hell of a buggy game... sound problems, graphical glitches, OG loc beach mission crash to desktop... very frustrating.
> i can only suggest that you get the latest drivers for all your hardware that is important to the game.... im holding out for a patch being ready for when my broken hand has healed lol



May i add it even performed badly on the ps2 (although most people wont be surprised).


----------



## Hairy_Lee

the ps2 doesn't do too badly considering how similar the games look. i dont think they employed game testers for this release lol


----------



## elmarcorulz

the only bug ive had in the game is the sound (and thats only when in 5.1 mode in windows, if its quadrophonic, its fine). when i had my fx5700le i had 1024x768 on low detail, with no AA. although now, i have everything on full


----------



## Hairy_Lee

i would mention something about a bug with disk detection but i'll get accused of piracy lol


----------

